# DYON AREA L Multiroom Lautsprecher Werkseinstellung



## davenheart (21. Januar 2018)

Halle , ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Multiroom Lautsprecher . Ich bin Umgezogen und habe einen neuen Router bekommen und wollte den Lautsprecher am WLAN anschließen . Jetzt habe ich allerdings das Passwort vergessen um auf den Lautsprecher zuzugreifen und habe auch nichts gefunden wie ich diesen auf Werkseinstellung zurück setzen kann , außer über die IP des Lautsprechers aber da ich das Passwort nicht mehr weis bringt mir das nichts leider . Hoffe jemand kann helfen . Es muss doch bestimmt eine Tastenkombination geben wo ich am Lautsprecher alles zurück setzen kann . Im Internet und auf der Herstellerseite steht auch nichts und über die Rrset Taste auf der Rückseite des Gerätes funktioniert es auch nicht .


----------



## spectrumizer (21. Januar 2018)

Einfach mal beim DYON Support anrufen.


----------



## davenheart (21. Januar 2018)

Habe ne Mail geschrieben dachte hier weis jemand vielleicht was !!


----------

